# Bath Bombs



## jenmarie82 (Nov 24, 2008)

Is citric acid the same as vitamin c tablets? could i just crush some up and use it?  Also, I don't have dome shape molds so what else could I use?

Does anyone have a good recipe?


----------



## topcat (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi jen - I have read a little bit up on this and the general consensus seems to be do NOT substitute ascorbic acid (vit c tabs) for citric.  Citric acid is readily available in your cooking isle in your local supermarket usually and is quite cheap to buy.

Have a look at this link for making bombs:-

http://www.teachsoap.com/bombs.html

If you type 'bath bomb recipe' into google you will find lots.

HTH!

Tanya


----------



## jenmarie82 (Nov 24, 2008)

do you know if i can get the citric acid at Walgreens?


----------



## topcat (Nov 24, 2008)

jenmarie82 said:
			
		

> do you know if i can get the citric acid at Walgreens?



Living in Australia, I don't even know what a 'walgreens' is  

Until someone comes along to help out, why not look up their phone number, call and ask them?  It should be called just *citric acid *- it is where I shop anyway.  HTH


----------



## carebear (Nov 24, 2008)

I posted regarding finding citric acid on your other thread.

regarding molds - oh you can use ANYTHING.  I make tiny ones from my tablespoon measuring spoons (two pressed together for a ball, or just one pressed against the table for a dome, and bigger ones from my 1/4 cup dry measuring cup.  I also LOVE the shape when I use the little cups the frosting comes in when you buy the tube of Pillsbury Cinnamon Rolls - those are PERFECT.  I've also used plastic eggs I bought for my kids' easter baskets, and a variety of their toys LOL.  (what's theirs is mine).  mold possibilities are ENDLESS.


----------



## jenmarie82 (Nov 24, 2008)

Well I couldn't find citric acid, only Fruit Fresh. So I'll just have to try that. Also, I didn't get borax because i found a recipe that didn't call for it.  Does anyone use a recipe without borax?


----------



## jenmarie82 (Nov 24, 2008)

I just made some and I don't think they turned out. I have them in the oven drying now so we'll see tomorrow.


----------



## soapgardener (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi - If you life anywhere near the Western United States, you can order citric acid from Magestic Mountain Sage and it will arrive very quickly (you can order from them wherever you are, but they are in Utah - I live in Colorado and my orders from them arrive within a few days). The citric acid is somthing like 2 or 3 dollers per pound. They also have lots of other fun goodies.


----------



## carebear (Nov 25, 2008)

Well I haven't been able to find an actual ingredient statement quickly, but I did see that Fruit Fresh contains FOUR ingredients, and then clearly not just ascorbic acid.  I'm pretty sure one is a starch of some sort to keep it free flowing.

As for Borax, well among the hundreds of recipes I've seen on the web I've only come across one with borax, so keep looking and I'm sure you will find something.

I the oven?  I tried that once...


----------



## carebear (Nov 27, 2008)

I got a response on the ingredients of Fruit Fresh.

The ingredients are as follows:

Dextrose, Ascorbic Acid, Citric Acid, Silicon Dioxide (Anti Caking)

So primarily it's sugar.


----------



## heartsong (Nov 27, 2008)

i saw this on a website from those very clever aussies a bath bomb maker.  it was about a 3-4" pvc tube and then there was a round wooden dowel- you fill the tube, place the dowel in the tube, tap it with a hammer and it compacts the bomb quite nicely-then push it out of the tube with the dowel.

dont know the diameter, but you could figure something out from a quick trip to the hardware store.

www.aussiesoapsupplies.com
www.aromaticsandmore.com

wonderful sites!


----------



## topcat (Nov 30, 2008)

Jen, have a look at Lindy's bath bombs here

http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewto ... 3038#53038

She may be able to help you in your quest!!!


----------



## Lindy (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey Jen,

Here's the website that I got my recipe for the bath fizzy from http://www.fragrantmall.com/bathfizzies.htm

I packed them down quite hard into my Heart Soap Mold as well as in my 1/2 Tbsp spoons.  They've held their shape beautifully although I did wrap them up very quickly into cling wrap since I live in a very humid climate (I'm a block away from the ocean) and I didn't want them to fizz without permission.....  

I hope this helps.  These recipes are great - I did however opt to not adding EO or FO.

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## pepperi27 (Dec 4, 2008)

Citric acid is readily available in your local supermarket! Thats where I get mine from anyway!


----------



## carebear (Dec 4, 2008)

wow - I visited just about every grocery & drug store in northern NJ in my quest for citric acid a few years ago and never found it...


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Dec 4, 2008)

I've never seen it at the store - a friend did send me some (clumpy) leftovers though, she'd bought them from PVS and I started with that. Works great.

I don't use borax in mine (I use baking soda, citric acid, milk powder, a couple different oils..). 

For molds, I use a lot of my MP soap molds, depending on my mood, but my favorites are these little oval cups. My friend Jen (www.mookiedoodle.com) makes soy/palm tarts and they come in these cups with lids (so they don't arrive smooshed) and after I use the tarts I save the cups and they make PERFECT fizzers. Great size and easy to pack/release.


----------

